# CAT EYE Trial



## snowkei (Dec 4, 2006)

hello guys..today I try to do cat eye..I think wear on lower false eyelashes is such a HARD work!
It's so difficult!I think I should practice more often..


what I used

face
Cle De Peau foundation 
IOPE foundation powder #23

brow
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil 

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Smut
eye pencil #Light Green

lash
[upper]
RMK false lashes 
Shu Uemura false lashes #LUXE BLACK (half)
[lower]
false lashes #7 


cheek
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick #Apricot & Brownie
MSF #Dark

lip
lipstick #Freckle Tone
Chromeglass #Metalphysical


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2006)

you always look so elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is the perfect cat eye!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 4, 2006)

Ooh, very 60's chic!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 4, 2006)

i love the lashes! great job


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 4, 2006)

Favorite cat eye yet...beautiful!!


----------



## Sanne (Dec 4, 2006)

that's super hot!!! I love it!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Dec 4, 2006)

Tut!! Tut!!!
I Love Your Work!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I always love your looks! Super hot.


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you!! You just gave me my look for my work christmas party and my polka dot dress hehe


----------



## angelica (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!  This one has to be my favorite one of yours


----------



## User67 (Dec 4, 2006)

I love this cat eye! You look super sexy ; )


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW!!!  This is hot.  Love the lower lashes.


----------



## Kim. (Dec 4, 2006)

man you do an amazing job with every look you post give me your skills! I know it's not rocket science but I still can't figure out how to do the cat eye like that I know how to do the outer wing part but the eye liner by your tear duct I can't figure out how to do it on myself!! Anyways amazing job


----------



## M (Dec 4, 2006)

As usual-this is absolutley STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## chickadee (Dec 4, 2006)

that looks so amazing!  Great job!


----------



## *Luna* (Dec 4, 2006)

You are gorgeous and I love the lip color! The cat eye suits you very well.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 5, 2006)

you are so gorgeous and this pic is no exception


----------



## mia88 (Dec 5, 2006)

Perfectly shaped cats eye and I like the #7 lashes on the bottom


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2006)

You did a very good job!  You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 5, 2006)

damn girl gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_man you do an amazing job with every look you post give me your skills! I know it's not rocket science but I still can't figure out how to do the cat eye like that I know how to do the outer wing part but the eye liner by your tear duct I can't figure out how to do it on myself!! Anyways amazing job
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
thx~ maybe u can try fluidine or liquidlast liner?It's waterproof!and a lot of color to choose..


----------



## snowkei (Dec 5, 2006)

thx everyone


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 5, 2006)

Ouu I love the false lashes very pretty! The cat eye suits you very hot!


----------



## Lizz (Dec 5, 2006)

i love all your FOTD. i DEMAND a tutorial right now!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome look, and the falsies are great!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 5, 2006)

GORGEOUS GIRLLL....UR SO PRETTYYYYYYYYYYY...u have the most beautiful eyes ive ever seen...ur so beautiful!!!!!!! wowww


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 5, 2006)

so gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Dec 5, 2006)

THX all =)


----------



## d_copper (Dec 5, 2006)

Love this look! So clean yet sexy. I love how the wing is smudged just a little bit for a more smokey look.

I marvel at your false lashes skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can even do lower fake lashes


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_copper* 

 
_Love this look! So clean yet sexy. I love how the wing is smudged just a little bit for a more smokey look.

I marvel at your false lashes skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can even do lower fake lashes_

 
haha thanks


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Dec 6, 2006)

im a biiiiiig fan of the cat eye and this is stunning!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 6, 2006)

that is the best cat eye, I wish i could do that!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 7, 2006)

thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like cat eye so much!


----------



## kalice (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice makeup

what camera do you use? It takes really good macro shots


----------



## snowkei (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_very nice makeup

what camera do you use? It takes really good macro shots_

 
hey I use NIKON P1..


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 7, 2006)

sexy!!! no doubt. and i LOVE when you put falsies on your lower lashes !!! so pretty


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 7, 2006)

You've got excellent skills!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would LOVE a tut for this! I think all of us would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Pretty (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats so prettty!
can u tell me what brush u used of the inner corner V?

thx


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 8, 2006)

You are too precious and the way you type is adorable. I love the cat eye on you. Gorgeous.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 8, 2006)

the lashes are amazing - you're stunning


----------



## snowkei (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pretty* 

 
_Thats so prettty!
can u tell me what brush u used of the inner corner V?

thx_

 
hey I use AVEDA angle brush


----------



## snowkei (Dec 8, 2006)

thx all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur so SWEET *****


----------



## french-dessert (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice..the blusher suit you


----------



## shopgood (Dec 9, 2006)

wow!! looks great! i really like the lashes. i might have to try this myself when i can get a hold of some false lashes!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice job


----------



## snowkei (Dec 10, 2006)

thx ^_______________^


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the cat eye very much.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks =)


----------

